# Repower with what....



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a craftman 536.885910 /8hp,26" track model that I'm not sure on the life span left on it's power plant. What motor can I start looking into. I understand that the dual shaft motors present a challenge but I'm sure it has been challenged before me. If you have any information for me to get a head start that'll be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I know Briggs makes a duel shaft winter engine still but not sure how many you will find that aren’t $$$ but I have seen them on sale if you search.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You could keep an eye out for a worn machine with a good dual-shaft engine. I had a '94 MTD with a dual shaft 8hp Tecumseh. Those kind of blowers ought to be fairly cheap, anyways. 

What's the concern with the current engine? Mine Tecumseh was pretty bulletproof, but my valve clearances did eventually get too-tight. So I removed the offending valve stem and ground a few thousandths of an inch off the back, and it was good again.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just keep that old Tec running as long as you can.....baby it ....then get a more modern blower with a single shaft when that goes bad.....


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

There's a couple videos on youtube and a lot of forum discussions on repowering a dual shaft setup with a single shaft engine. Worst case, your reverse is your forward, but there are ways to get everything working in the right direction.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hAwFdPZlzo
> 
> There's a couple videos on youtube and a lot of forum discussions on repowering a dual shaft setup with a single shaft engine. Worst case, your reverse is your forward, but there are ways to get everything working in the right direction.


while there is a few video's on youtube very few of them really talk about speed. you pretty much need the smallest pulley available and even then is still may have you moving pretty fast since the disk is usually spinning at half the speed that the crank it spinning. i have seen 1 video where the guy is running a couple idler pulleys above the crank and have the back side of the belt come in contact with the crank. 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...tecumseh-6-hp-honda-ohc-8-friction-disk.html


----------

